# Delete Email without opening?



## nunzia56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't been able to find out how to delete email on my fire without first having to open it. I get alot of email that I generally just delete when in a hurry and haven't found out how to do this on the Fire. Is there a way?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No clue. . . but it might help to know what app you're using to access it. . . .


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I use the email app that came with the fire.  To delete without opening, just swipe your finger across the email you want to delete (I usually swipe over the little flag icon under the time).  When you do that, a check box appears in front of all the emails, as well as a new menu at the bottom of the screen (mark as read, move, delete).  Place a check in the box, press the delete "button", and voila, your emails are deleted!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

docmama28 said:


> I use the email app that came with the fire. To delete without opening, just swipe your finger across the email you want to delete (I usually swipe over the little flag icon under the time). When you do that, a check box appears in front of all the emails, as well as a new menu at the bottom of the screen (mark as read, move, delete). Place a check in the box, press the delete "button", and voila, your emails are deleted!


That's how I do it, too. It's quick and simple. I don't keep many emails on my Fire, since they stay on the Comcast server if I ever need to see them or reload them.


----------



## nunzia56 (Jan 1, 2012)

JimC1946 said:


> That's how I do it, too. It's quick and simple. I don't keep many emails on my Fire, since they stay on the Comcast server if I ever need to see them or reload them.


AH! I will have to play with that and see how it works. I use the app that came loaded on it and have my mail through AOL..thanks!


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2010)

If I just press on the email (not a quick tap, but a longer press), a box pops up with choices - one says "delete" and I click on that.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 16, 2012)

I use Gmail, and if it helps:  Yes, it sure helps to get through loads of emails every morning to not have to open some.  So I was happy to finally figure out how to do this:  In Gmail, I do a hard or long press (I'm not sure of the term to use for "more than a tap;" I mean the same sort of hard or long press that is done to bring up the menu on the home screen for books or apps to "add favorites," "remove from carousel," or "remove from device.")

When I do the long or hard press in Gmail, up comes a menu with "delete" among the choices, and away go all of those duplicates and other emails that are not worth opening, because life is short!  

I hope that this helps, if not you using other email services, then perhaps others using Gmail on their KFires.


----------

